# Will being a cuckold hurt me in the long run??



## MarkMiles (Aug 20, 2021)

I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

how can we know if it will or not we don't know you we don't know what you can except 
we don't know what will happen when the other guys wife finds out ,


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

His poor wife. How can you be part of their lies and appalling deception and betrayal? You are helping them and enabling them.
Please tell the poor lady what sort of immoral man she is married to.
I hope there are no children whose well being is being completely ignored by this awful couple.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

This will not end well for you, and as bad as it gets, you will deserve every bit of it. Helping to hide it from the AP’s wife? You sir, are not a good person.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> This will not end well for you, and as bad as it gets, you will deserve every bit of it. Helping to hide it from the AP’s wife? You sir, are not a good person.


Let this soak in

And, this is in addition to you so horribly mistaken believing your W having sex 10 times a month with another man is acceptable.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

So, basically, your wife is cheating on you and you're so pathetic you're covering for her and are just happy the sloppy seconds are fairly good? On top of all that, you're also an accomplice to the ruination of another woman's life and family. 

Wow.

I'd tell you to shine your spine and leave, but I kind of think you deserve each other. You, the <expletive> you married, and your low life "friend".


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Thankfully school will be back in session soon and classwork and homework will be a priority. Hopefully.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Are you for real? Why in the world would you be satisfied with “sloppy seconds”?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Trident said:


> Thankfully school will be back in session soon and classwork and homework will be a priority. Hopefully.


You clearly underestimate what desperate spineless "men" will put up with to get the bare minimum attention from a halfway decent looking younger woman.

I've known guys like OP in my life and they're...just wow. The stories I could tell!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

Your wife is cheating on you, with your good friend, they confess, she loves you more than anything, but is still going to keep having sex with your “good friend,” and now you are helping to cover it up from “good friend’s” wife? Is this a F’n joke?????


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> I've known guys like OP in my life and they're...just wow. The stories I could tell!


No doubt they exist. Just not on this particular thread.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

MarkMiles said:


> I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


Yes.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

SERIOUSLY? You’re going to allow her to have a side dude just because the sex is better for you? She loves you more? He loves his family? But yet they cheat on their spouses? He took a vow and so did she. If it were me, she’d NEVER see me again. Screw that.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


I'm polyamorous. My wife and i both have other lovers. And i have a really hard time wrapping my head around this...

What the actual ****...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


This can't be real. No one can be this pathetic.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


If you enjoying being an emasculated worm of a man that gives his wife to another man while being left with his scraps and hides an affair from someone, then keep on going. This has to be a great recipe for a fairytale future with your "wife".

I strongly suggest you go to the wife of your "good friend" and see if she is interested in a little side action with you since her husband is getting it from your wife. It only seems fair, right?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I strongly suggest you go to the wife of your "good friend" and see if she is interested in a little side action with you since her husband is getting it from your wife. It only seems fair, right?


Naw, why do that? He could branch out to a woman that doesn't have Steve breath and who hasn't recently been filled with Steve's bodily fluids instead. On the other hand, after a year, maybe he's become accustomed to the taste and smell of good ole Steve.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Naw, why do that? He could branch out to a woman that doesn't have Steve breath and who hasn't recently been filled with Steve's bodily fluids instead. On the other hand, after a year, maybe he's become accustomed to the taste and smell of good ole Steve.


Gross but accurate


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you hurting your relationship? Probably because it seems you are not into this sort of game and it's really bothering you. Why else would you be on the internet asking these questions? Very few couples can survive this type of arrangement.

Since she is having more sex with him than with you. You might want to see a lawyer and get positioned for the divorce.

Now to the most horrible part of this story... Steve's poor wife. You are doing a despicable thing helping your wife and Steve to keep is wife in the dark. Why do you think she has no right to know what is going on behind her back? Don't you think she should have he right to decide if she wants this in her life? Why do you think you have the right for keep her in the dark? You are a big part of this big lie. You need to tell her and provide her with solid proof so Steve can't lie and discredit you.

You are concerned about how this will affect you. How about you worry about his wife since you are harming her on purpose. Despicable.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you have no respect for oyurself that you would allow this, please wake up and be a real man and tell your so call good friend wife and blow this out the water and divorce your cheating wife...have can she truly love you and continue this relationship...enough is enough...divorce the b*tch...if you accept this anymore makes you a weak man


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You guys are being played


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

It will end badly. If she’s screwing him 5x as much as you, she’s in love with him now, not you. She’s in love with your money and babysitting services (if you have kids) so she can go screw her lover.

I’m curious…what would happen if you told her you were gonna find a new lover to make up for her decreasing your sex life to such a pathetic amount? Give it a shot and see what she says…I’m guessing she’s allowed to play but you aren’t. She might say yes but then she’ll impose all these rules. But she didn’t have to follow any rules when she picked out her lover. Tell her you want to start screwing her friend. That will tell you how “fair” your arrangement really is…and I suspect it won’t be good for you.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

how far are you willing to let them push you , there are 3 types of cuckold 
A lot of people seem to think there is only one type with the “wife ****ing as many guys as possible while the husband is locked up in his chastity cage 
other type They have normal friends and go to dinner parties and movie dates and not many people (if at all) know about their lifestyle.

They may even have kids and have a normal life there. with a twist the wife does sleep around with other men (and sometimes frequently). 

the third seems to be where you are heading the wife takes on a man/ BF 
and the husband is moved to a feminine status where the husband is humiliated and even made dress in womens underwear and even can be asked to take one for the 3 , doing things for the couple and even given oral to the bf


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> This can't be real. No one can be this pathetic.


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


_*Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month.*_

You are a fool.

The other man is your wife's priority. You are but an option, plan B, safety net, wallet and future caretaker to their children.

You can expect future reductions in sexual frequency until you are cut off completely. Also congratulations in advance are in order. For the day your wife announces she is pregnant with Steve's child and that you will be the proud caretaker of this child and others claiming them as your own. Wouldn't want to complicate or ruins Steve's marriage or his sex life with your wife so you get to keep this secret too.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


Talk to your wife and tell her you’re fine with this but that you’re going to get a girlfriend as well.

Hell, tell her you’re going to start dating Steve’s wife.

Then call Steve’s wife and ask her out. When she reminds you that she’s married to your buddy, tell her that your buddy has been dating your wife.

See what happens next.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m trying to wrap my head around a “friend” coming to tell me he’s banging my wife and wants to continue, while apparently at the same time planning to walk away without a hospital visit. OP, you must not put out a very strong vibe regarding your ability to handle yourself. To conceal it willingly from his wife on top of it all. It’s so hard to have compassion for your situation.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

And in this story how old is Steve? And how old is Steve's wife?


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

MJJEAN said:


> *You clearly underestimate what desperate spineless "men" will put up with to get the bare minimum attention from a halfway decent looking younger woman.*
> 
> I've known guys like OP in my life and they're...just wow. The stories I could tell!


^ This should be repeated.... If this post is true (have my doubts), OP is the epitome of the weak beta male. OP -- please do not reproduce. Enough weak beta males in the world like you.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Seriously Mr Miles......Do you have any balls or self respect?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


Nah dude... That's every guys dream

You're a lucky man.

/s


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Who earns more money, you or him?


----------



## Goobertron (Aug 14, 2012)

You've invested in someone who has not only got you to accept their own cheating but has also got you to help them have their affair on you! They've made you part of their support team. 

You've totally supressed your own claim to exclusivity to keep your wife. She has no rules anymore. You'll allow anything. You have no "hand". No one can respect someone like that.

I feel sorry for his wife. There's a good risk your "wife" may have his child for you to pay for. She's got you as a sugar daddy. Your marriage is really a form of prostitution while she continues to chase men she finds physically attractive and just gives you the bimonthly service as per the arrangement.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

.........


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> You guys are being played


The idea is to make one post and see how far it goes without feeding the flames. 

This guy (or girl) gets some good points for this one.


----------



## Ujaus (Aug 21, 2021)

If you are as happy in your marriage what you have created this topic? Sorry, but it looks like you have a problem with self-esteem, and you need to work with a psychologist. Think about it.




MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


*Ujaus,*
Head of Infrastructure 
time tracking software


----------



## PreRaph (Jun 13, 2017)

MarkMiles said:


> My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship.


Your wife is a lying cheating piece of sh** and you actually believe her. /facepalm


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


It would take an extraordinary relationship for this not to hurt your relationship in the long run. Most people can't compartmentalized sex with others and then come back to a full loving relationship with mutual respect.

Good luck.


----------



## adaptivesoda (Aug 19, 2021)

MarkMiles said:


> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. .


This, right here, is why I do not have male friends. They are a big risk factor!!!

And this "friend" of yours in no friend at all. He didn't respect his vows to his wife or your boundaries. He's extremely selfish. And now he should be treated as your enemy. 

And your partner can no longer be trusted. She's ruined that for good. Get rid of her and don't look back. Get right back out there and find a loyal woman to replace her, as soon as possible.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

adaptivesoda said:


> This, right here, is why I do not have male friends. They are a big risk factor!!!
> 
> And this "friend" of yours in no friend at all. He didn't respect his vows to his wife or your boundaries. He's extremely selfish. And now he should be treated as your enemy.
> 
> And your partner can no longer be trusted. She's ruined that for good. Get rid of her and don't look back. Get right back out there and find a loyal woman to replace her, as soon as possible.


No offense but you wouldn't know a loyal woman if she smacked you in the head. Seriously, you are able to trust anyone to the point you won't have male friends because they are too much of a risk for stealing your wife. You should not be giving anyone advice, you are not of sound mind.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Out of curiosity, does your 29 year old wife add anything financially to your household or are you the one that takes care of her completely?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

This one post hit for entertainment purposes needs to be stopped.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Are you for real? Why in the world would you be satisfied with “sloppy seconds”?


some men DO enjoy the entire cuckold fantasy. including the humiliation the bull causes to you.
are you one of those who enjoys thig fetish? if so, then go for it. who are we to stand in your way.

but if this is coming at you out of the blue, and you are using TAM to justify you getting put in the back room, well you know what our answers will be. she will lose respect for you, and eventually get rid of you. 

and the frequency of sex: 2 times with you to 10 times (that you know about) with him....she has made her sexual preference pretty clear to you.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run.
> She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together.


She clearly doesn't love you at all.
And he isn't your friend.

Although I might be wrong if your 'friend' allowed you to have sex with his wife.


----------



## sissybehnazkoontopol (3 mo ago)

MarkMiles said:


> I’m 42 year old man. My wife of 6 years is 29. I love her very much, and she loves me back. But I’m worried that our current situation is going to hurt me in the long run. She admitted to me that she had been having an ongoing affair with my good friend who happens to be married. They actually admitted it to me together. They said they wanted to keep it casual, but some feelings grew, and they enjoyed their time together. My wife insisted that she loved me more than anything, and that Steve loved his family as well. But they wanted to continue the sexual relationship. Me loving my wife as much as I do, I agreed to allow it, and even agreed to help cover up for them so Steve’s wife wouldn’t find out. Sex with my wife has now decreased to about twice a month while she and Steve are having sex maybe 10 times a month. But the quality of our sex has never been better. This is why I can overlook her side relationship. This has been going on successfully for about a year now. I think we are both happy with the situation, but I’d like to know if we are damaging our future together by continuing this extramarital arrangement.


 Your current relationship isn't a cuckold one, cause the casual, sex-based relationship has been replaced by a loving-romantic bond. Obviously your wife isn’t satisfied emotionally sexually by you, and the only reason she hasn't left the marriage is mainly because of the security, and the funds she's receiving from you. Of course david loves his family and isn't willing to destroy it, that's why he couldn’t be more happier to have you both cover for his affair.


----------

